
Programming cheat sheets - donnemartin
http://overapi.com/
======
chrismartin
I also like [https://learnxinyminutes.com](https://learnxinyminutes.com) for
when I need to understand some code in an unfamiliar language. That site also
accepts contributions from anyone via pull request on GitHub.

~~~
toomanybeersies
Learn X in Y Minutes is also my go to site for dealing with code in an
unfamiliar language. It's managed to get me through learning Ruby and
Coffeescript on the job, as well as learning PHP for university.

It's a pity that nobody has done one for SQL yet, I would've thought it would
be in high demand.

~~~
gedrap
It's good to quickly grasp basic syntax so you can read code in unfamiliar
language. However, I don't think that it's a good resource to properly learn
language.

You will often miss learning the philosophy of the language (the
$language_name way of doing it), the different way of thinking about the
problems that the language provides and similar details, which are often not
necessary to read a snippet of code, but you want to understand it in order to
properly learn the language and make the most of it.

SQL is a good example of it. It might be trivial to explain the syntax of most
common SQL queries, but thinking in relations and tables is not natural to
most people so there's not much you can do with basic syntax.

------
Negative1
Impressive until you get to C++ and it turns into a random hodgepodge of 404s
or really weak references (no pun intended).

Also, this same cheat sheet has been shared on HN 14 times now. Not a bad
thing but interesting none the less.

~~~
azazqadir
>>Also, this same cheat sheet has been shared on HN 14 times now. Not a bad
thing but interesting none the less.

It still gets to the front page most of the time.

------
Sophistifunk
If you like this sort of thing (and have a Mac), you'll probably enjoy Dash.
It's particularly great to load up on anything you feel you might need before
heading towards flaky international internet access for a while.

[https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash)

~~~
popey456963
DevDocs is a great alternative for those of us that don't use Macs. Works
fully in the browser, even with no network, which is kinda cool.

[http://devdocs.io/offline](http://devdocs.io/offline)

~~~
voltagex_
[https://zealdocs.org/](https://zealdocs.org/) was the one I tried, but the
main problem is that it didn't support zip/tar files and Windows (explorer.exe
mainly) gets very slow when there are >10 000 files in one path.

------
juhq
Seems to contain javascript file from linezing which seems to be superslow and
upon further examination contain malicious code(?)
[https://www.virustotal.com/en/domain/js.tongji.linezing.com/...](https://www.virustotal.com/en/domain/js.tongji.linezing.com/information/)

~~~
chris_wot
Yeah, they have a bunch of other people's content in GitHub too it appears...

------
sengork
I recall rosetta stones for various UNIX operating systems. There were many
versions of this most of them outdated now. Quick example:

[http://bhami.com/rosetta.html](http://bhami.com/rosetta.html)

~~~
iamtew
There's also Rosetta Code, very useful for finding implementations of various
things in different languages.

[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code)

~~~
mxuribe
+1 Someone had recommended this on a previous thread; and i believe this to be
so cool!

------
shawnps
Pretty neat, but the first thing I looked for was how to open a file in Python
and it wasn't there. I'm guessing it's because the "File" column only displays
methods on the file object, and open is a built-in function. I can see how
this might be useful when context-switching between different programming
languages.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
Also the "Array" section refers to array.array objetcs, but, as there's no
sepparate section for "Lists", they can be confused. Worst thing about this is
that .byteswap would seem to be a list method (I know it isn't, but someone
who's just beggining may be confused as to way the list doesn't have a
bytewap() method!)

------
xyzzy4
The regexp cheat sheet is missing the most important part, which is the
characters you need to escape.

~~~
Pinatubo
The R cheat sheet also looks incomplete. Is this a work in progress?

------
chris_wot
Well that's just dandy. They are plagiarising.

[http://packetlife.net/blog/2016/mar/9/dont-be-discouraged-
pl...](http://packetlife.net/blog/2016/mar/9/dont-be-discouraged-plagiarists/)

All those PDFs that they have taken without permission and stored in their
GitHub repository are the giveaway:

[https://github.com/overthecs/overthecs.github.io/tree/master...](https://github.com/overthecs/overthecs.github.io/tree/master/static/cs)

------
jjfine
When would someone actually use a cheat sheet instead of google?

~~~
ACow_Adonis
Back in the day when I actually had a desk and walls on which to pin things, I
printed out and stuck cheat sheets from the 4 languages in effective use in my
context: SAS, R, python and C.

The lag/effort was/is far less than google if the info is right there, and I
personally found I kept having brain farts where I'd temporarily forget what
language the thought I was having was actually in, and could quickly touch
base again by referencing the cheat sheet without bringing up the (often
distracting) web browser...

------
tux
This is good cheat sheets, but can we have PDF downloads for it ? Also
PhalconPHP would be a great addition :)

------
snake_plissken
This is pretty sweet. It's like a super lite IDE but on paper.

For C#, in the online section, you should put a link to
[http://www.dotnetperls.com/](http://www.dotnetperls.com/). It also has
sections for other languages.

------
kraftman
not a language, but this is a great redis cheat sheet
[https://www.cheatography.com/tasjaevan/cheat-
sheets/redis/](https://www.cheatography.com/tasjaevan/cheat-sheets/redis/)

------
klunger
The Java page is basically a list of links to tutorialspoint.com, which seems
like an odd choice.

------
rio517
Would be sweet if you could customize the options in your printed sheets.
Example: I know how to preform basic git operations, but sometimes I need a
reminder of how to push a local branch to a remote with a different branch
name.

------
chris_wot
Isn't this DuckDuckGo's cheat sheets?

[https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
goodies](https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-goodies)

I updated the git one the other day...

------
nkjoep
overapi.com can be useful if you want to discover something... but for daily
use I prefer devdocs.io

------
dhimes
A mercurial cheat-sheet would be an excellent addition to this.

------
wgroenewold
I really love these cheatsheets for PHP:

[http://phpcheatsheets.com/](http://phpcheatsheets.com/)

------
mentatghola
A lot of the sheets are incomplete. The guitar sheet could use a basic chords
sheet, that would be handy when you need to take a break from the computer.

------
leanthonyrn
Would be nice to see Julia, Racket, or even a Scheme.

------
z3t4
Should fix the CSS so it looks good when printed.

------
guiye
nice web, but there is a bug, when u go to
[http://overapi.com/eclipse/](http://overapi.com/eclipse/) doesn't work, but
it works when you go to
[http://overapi.com/eclipse](http://overapi.com/eclipse)

~~~
xyclos
looks like this bug effects anything listed under the "Related" sections on
any language. They all go to the "Sorry Something Wrong..." page.

------
paulddraper
Scala's says

“Every value is an object & every operation is a message send.”

I've never heard that coming from Scala.

------
eva1984
Not as good as google

